# What Is Polyurea?



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Saw this on Paint Works website and would like to learn about it.
Thanks


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Reaction of Isocyanate (NCO... or the 'B' side of urethane) with Amine (or the 'B' side of epoxy)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you so much, much clearer now!:blink:
Glad to see you back Wolvy!:thumbsup:


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

I plan to try this on my garage floor before I make any final decisions to add this to my services. I do know that it sets up QUICKLY, much faster than epoxy and one has got to be pretty confident in their abilities before they start applying it!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Reaction of Isocyanate (NCO... or the 'B' side of urethane) with Amine (or the 'B' side of epoxy)


Laymans terms wolvie


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it better/worse than the Armor Seal or HC?
Here it is on Paint Works site
PW, how do you like it?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Polyurea coatings do have their limitations. 1. They are not surface tolerant, and are only as good as the substrate preparation allows. 2. Because of the rapid dry times, they don't wet the surface as long as other products. 3. Because of the rapid cure, pure Polyureas require plural component equipment for application.

All in all, and because of the low VOCs, they're an excellent coating option that will have a significant place in the industry's future. 

Referenced from the following link. 
http://www.kta.com/knowledge/PACE2005/Polyurea Coatings CLO.pdf


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Polyureas are as complicated as urethanes. Some are exterior durable (aliphatic) and some are not (aromatic). In general, they don't have the adhesion of epoxy nor the exterior durability of urethane.

I do not see them as a good solution for flooring unless they are needed for super speed return to service tnad you are using a plural component spray rig to apply them. 

When you are coating concrete it is best to always start with proper preparation and an epoxy primer! 

The best system for concrete in most cases continues to be:

100% solids epoxy primer
100% solids body coat (Ceramic or Semi-Ceramic is best)
Decorative Flakes... Quartz... etc... 
90-100% solids Aliphatic Urethane Clearcoat

Now, this is the system you use for durability... not for the cheap tail light warranty... lol...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Polyureas are as complicated as urethanes. Some are exterior durable (aliphatic) and some are not (aromatic). In general, they don't have the adhesion of epoxy nor the exterior durability of urethane.
> 
> I do not see them as a good solution for flooring unless they are needed for super speed return to service tnad you are using a plural component spray rig to apply them.
> 
> ...


Good points. I am familiar with a polyurea product applied as a tank liner over a concrete substrate. You are correct about an epoxy bonding coat.


----------

